# I survived a lap with Moleman on the NuerburgRing . . . .



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Had been to the Ring today and met up with Moleman and Robbie . . . . !There were as many Porsche GT3s as bugs on Moleman's front window. But Moly and Rob were eating GT3s this afternoon for desert . .:smokin: 
Many thanks guys for taking me in, on a lap in the Gruene Hoelle. I really enjoyed every second, especially exciting with Moleman . .as there is the "You never know factor" . .lol 
What I can say is that both cars are incredible well balanced for the Ring. Abbey did a very nice job on the entire packages there. Molemans car was running about the same power as my mate's R33GTR, but the handling by far better on Molemans GTR.:bowdown1: 
Robbie, that single Turbo conversion is a blast, sadly you couldn't finish the lap perfect, because of the monkeys crashing their cars, would have been a nice laptime. The green swedish GT3RS got it's lesson:chuckle: 

Thanks again

Chris

The Ring was so crowded, bloody tourists!, some crashes, some bikers surfing the grass ex . . . I did some camera filming, not very nice thought, no big track action, I just managed to capture one silver R34 in the Pflanzgarten . . .
Here's the footage:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

glad you met up with them dude!

did you see the F1 car yesterdaY?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

No, went there just this afternoon, maybe Ian and Robbie saw it . . . but we didn't spot the GTR Mule . . . a friend told me it was around this weekend:smokin:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

it's an electrifying place. cannot wait till my trip in sept

mook


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> it's an electrifying place. cannot wait till my trip in sept
> 
> mook


ohh yeah it is, I don't think Suzuka will do it for me . . .:bawling:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Im glad you survived and met up with 2 thoughly nice blokes.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

very nice dude, its awesome there!

really cant wait till i get to drive there on my own! that silver R34 sounded lovely hehe.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Great footage Chris. Good to see Moley and Robbie's cars having a good time.

There are a few of us going end of May, would be good to meet up with you then.

Claire


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Sounds great:smokin: :smokin: 
Think i saw the r33 with stickers of race tracks on the 1/4 window at abbey on sat.. is that possible??


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Booty-licious said:


> Great footage Chris. Good to see Moley and Robbie's cars having a good time.
> 
> There are a few of us going end of May, would be good to meet up with you then.
> 
> Claire


Yeah would have been nice to meet up there and in Spa, but I will move to Japan on 20.May . . . . :squintdan


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

hehehe.....nice one Lux 

They're both lovely cars eh ? I love that external wastegate on Robbies car, I was giggling like a little kid when he took me out in it round donington.

Shame you cant be there next month when we're over there.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

It was a very good couple of days. :clap: 

After an early (too early) start we got to Adenau around lunchtime, checked into the hotel and had a spot of lunch and then it was off to the Nordschleife to hopefully see the F1 car go around and maybe get a sighting lap or two in for the following day. After much standing around we saw the F1 car which did three or four laps. It sounded awesome on the one lap that it tore past us but it was more about filming the car than Heidfeld going for it unfortunately. Couldn't get on the Nordschleife as the BMW thing overran, so we went back to the Hotel for repast and repose.

Next day, the place was heaving. We've never seen so many cars there. It was taking half an hour to get onto the circuit. Madness. Once on there though it was freakin' awesome. Sunny day, sticky tyres, TSC turned on a little, stiffened the suspension a little bit, sun glasses on. :smokin: 

Chris (lux) and a load of his mates turned up. Robbie and I took Chris and his mates out for a lap or two and they were suitably quiet the whole way around. :chuckle: There were quite a few accidents with two major incidents during the day. A red light for ninety minutes is a bit of a bummer but it gives you a chance to have a rest. Justin and Jules turned up in thier 33 and 34 which made a nice group of us. At 1700 We decided to go for one last lap before heading home. Chris and his mates went out to Flantzgarten to film us all driving past. As I went through the barrier, out of the corner of my eye I saw the light go red. Bugger! Over an hour later we did our lap, went for petrol and headed for Calais. I got in at 0300 - knackered.

Can't wait until May.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Ian, 
We were waiting at Pflanzgarten to get you and Robbie on tape, but then we saw the truck from the junk yard . . .lol,I thought ohh dear, very soon we will see some GTR spare parts on ebay 
just after the silver R34 past , they closed the Ring . . . we waited for 15 minutes and decided to go home then . . .:bawling: 
Anyway really enjoyed the ride, you and Rob know the track allready very well. I kept quiet to not disturb you guys . . .:shy:  Was impressed by the grip of both cars, as before I was driving my mates GTR, which was far away from your cars grip . . .:flame: 

Anyway, happy that you made it home safe, we had much rain back to Luxembourg.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Chris,

It was a pleasure to meet you and your group of friends, although to be honest, you don't quite look like your picture !

And I'm glad you all enjoyed your rather brief laps with us. However you were quite right in keeping the noise down, as we have a saying here in the UK which is : "Scream if you want to go FASTER" !

A couple of photo's that I took yesterday.












The three cars parked in the spacious hotel car park ....























Where Iain and I spent nearly two hours on Sunday afternoon, between the barrier and the Red Traffic light  

(and prizes will be awarded for anyone spotting the person so bored they are counting the grooves in my tyre.......)

Still, who needs to be on time for their train back to the UK ?


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

> (and prizes will be awarded for anyone spotting the person so bored they are counting the grooves in my tyre.......)


That'll be Moley with his incredibly long legs....erm....cut off ?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Here's a couple that I took.



















And this...










:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Sounds like a great day out, guys. 

I'll get some good track experience before trying the 'Ring though. I'd like to go a little later in the year once i've got some experience under my belt and some good mods to ensure my brakes don't fail or my engine doesn't overheat etc. 

Moley, your car looks awesome. You'll have to take me for a spin at Bruntingthorpe this year. 

Robbie, well you took me for a go in yours at Brunters last year and it was by far the quickest car of the day. It makes my R32 look a bit amateur with it's 350bhp, LOL.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Robbie 733 said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> It was a pleasure to meet you and your group of friends, although to be honest, you don't quite look like your picture !


That's actually the funny thing about meeting the geeks from the internet. :chuckle: 

My mates had a real good time too, they also said many thanks. For the little guy, Claude, it was a long dream come true and your car, Robbie is a real dream for many . . . I will be looking for an R33 in japan for Claude this summer . . . . . they're all on fire now. If you remember the guy, who looks like a double of Andy Barns, my mate Bernard, will sell his Lotus Esprit4 for a GTR now too . . . :smokin:


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Moley,

You feeling okay mate.....your car is clean and shiny in those pictures...couldn't believe my eyes....:chuckle: 

Roll on end of May :bowdown1:


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

What part of May will you guys be going back?


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

gtrlux said:


> . . . Robbie is a real dream for many . . .


Hear that, Robbie, you're developing a cult following it seems...










:chuckle: 

I don't know what it is about that picture, but it's _soooo_ wrong


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

xaero1 said:


> I don't know what it is about that picture, but it's _soooo_ wrong


He's got a dog in his crotch for one thing!




Booty-licious said:


> You feeling okay mate.....your car is clean and shiny in those pictures


Simon at Abbey washed it when I picked it up last week. lol


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

xaero1 said:


> I don't know what it is about that picture, but it's _soooo_ wrong


Sorry, but they are the wrong sort of 'puppies' for me :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Given your advanced years you're probably used to having something floppy and wrinkled in your crotch. lol


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

LOL:chuckle:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

moleman said:


> A red light for ninety minutes is a bit of a bummer but it gives you a chance to have a rest.


Crikey - what was the major incident?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Blow Dog said:


> Crikey - what was the major incident?


Maybe some GT3RS couldn't cop with a GTR curve speed and made a fusion with a track wall . . :chuckle: 
There were so many GT3s around Cem, and half of them driving like my mother. I saw one in the grass after they closed the ring and Moley, Rob had to wait. But considering the amount of junk hitting the track that day, I would guess some Golf with Supermarket-suspension hit another Saxo with gull-doors . .:banned:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Blow Dog said:


> Crikey - what was the major incident?


The first one was a GT3 that went in hard at Flanzgarten I think. The second was a Scooby and a Golf that went off at Wipperman. Kudos to those guys 'cos as Robbie and I went past they all pointed and you could almost hear them say "Ooo, Skylines". lol


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Nasty stuff. We didn't see any accidents when we were there, but you always get more incidents on a tourist day. 
It's still good to see time to time (as morbid as it sounds) as it keeps you in check I guess 


It's easy to criticise these supercars on circuits sometimes, but we mustn't forget that some people are a accutely aware that a wedding with the armco is a £100,000 bill - not a £10,000 one.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm nervous thinking of the cost of trackday insurance round the Ring for a 100K car alone....10% excess too.....GULP :nervous:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Well that's the thing, nobody will insure you on the 'ring.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Really.....so you drove that round there without any insurance the other week ????

Holy @&$# !!!  

I just couldnt do that....I'd have a heart attack I think ! Fair play to ya.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Blow Dog said:


> Nasty stuff. We didn't see any accidents when we were there, but you always get more incidents on a tourist day.
> It's still good to see time to time (as morbid as it sounds) as it keeps you in check I guess


Yeeees, and having been there done that I don't feel the need to attack it so much. I turned the boost off this trip and was only running about 400fwhp, but I enjoyed it more because I could use all the power rather than using some of the power available on full boost.




Blow Dog said:


> It's easy to criticise these supercars on circuits sometimes, but we mustn't forget that some people are a accutely aware that a wedding with the armco is a £100,000 bill - not a £10,000 one.





Snowfiend said:


> I'm nervous thinking of the cost of trackday insurance round the Ring for a 100K car alone....10% excess too.....GULP
> Today 12:50 PM


I was going to agree, and then I read this...



Blow Dog said:


> Well that's the thing, nobody will insure you on the 'ring


That is a leap of faith going on there without insurance on a very expensive car. Not your own skill but the lunatics around you.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

It totally is. This is why I'm almost always indicating right the moment I see somebody in my mirror, regardless of whether I think they're faster or not.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

I dont think anyone can blame you for that !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'd be proper $hitting it....infact scrub that, I wouldnt have the balls to take it on the track full stop.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

can I ask

have any of you high spec GTR/tarted up VW owners ever considered a dedicated track weapon.

is the thrill the track itself, or your caR?

I've thought about getting an old 205 or something like that and caging it up, but does that compare to taking your expensive car around?

Cem's car is a "track orientated machine" but what goods that if you can't insure it?

mook


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I have Mook, and there was much talk of it on the weekend. I fancy an old E30 2.5 or similar. A mad uncle of my g/f even lives close by the Nurburgring and has offered to keep the car in his barn.

I am deep into the careful consideration phase.


----------



## baphi (Oct 31, 2005)

I should have been there ...

Moleman & Robbie 733, hope your are coming back soon at the Ring or Francorchamps !!!

Well I kept an eye open from a distance :thumbsup:  :squintdan 


He does look cool !









Ring290407/DSC_4610













Other were I couldn't get a link ... not all from you .. couldn't ID some of them !

29-04-2007 Touristenfahrten/sized_29-04-2007 Touristenfahrt 876

29-04-2007 Touristenfahrten/sized_29-04-2007 Touristenfahrt 875

29-04-2007 Touristenfahrten/sized_29-04-2007 Touristenfahrt 492


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> can I ask
> 
> have any of you high spec GTR/tarted up VW owners ever considered a dedicated track weapon.
> 
> ...


The GT3 is about as good as it gets when it comes to track focused road cars - I've driven no better. I am insured on every single trackday I do - Nurburgring is the only one that's specifically excluded.

I also do a lot of midnight driving, just leaving home and heading out middle of the night so it's not just about the track. 

I also don't want to give anybody the impression that I'm some kind of track demon, I'm most certainly not and I have a bloody lot to learn. Having an expensive car actually encourages me to go easy on the track and I try not to prove anything to myself or anybody else.

Apart from the fact it's the best car I've ever driven, that's about it. If Moley has a parking space at the ring, that's just awesome. I was thinking about buying some small property out there once but the future of the ring isn't guaranteed really.


----------



## ExScoobyT (Jan 6, 2004)

Single day cover for the `ring was £220 with a 2Kexcess on 20K value - I`ll try and find the provider if you want.

Don`t forget that apart from your own loss you WILL be expected to pay for: Armco 250e per meter, recovery truck 150e(I think), and track closure time.....went off in a GT last year and the bill was in excess of 5000e, plus a small repair fee for the car(!!!!!!!!!!). (Un)fortunatley I was due to drive the next lap - gutted does not quite sum it up!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

ahhhh

so, its only the ring you can't get cover for... that kinda changes it i suppose. No doubt tyres and things ain't cheap for tracking, but you don't drive a small northern terrace if your wallet isn't up to it.

imagine owning a track weapon, stored in a garage out there. Fly in in the morning, cab to circuit

blast about all day

fly home

awesome!

mook


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

ExScoobyT said:


> Single day cover for the `ring was £220 with a 2Kexcess on 20K value - I`ll try and find the provider if you want.
> 
> Don`t forget that apart from your own loss you WILL be expected to pay for: Armco 250e per meter, recovery truck 150e(I think), and track closure time.....went off in a GT last year and the bill was in excess of 5000e, plus a small repair fee for the car(!!!!!!!!!!). (Un)fortunatley I was due to drive the next lap - gutted does not quite sum it up!



did that policy cover the track/armco costs etc? (after the 2k excess)


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> did that policy cover the track/armco costs etc? (after the 2k excess)


The excess does not cover track/armco/etc. Only your car. So you will have to stump up for the track expense and then pay the excess too.

It's all in Sky Lines 11, as requested, I believe mate.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

you star!

mook


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

baphi said:


> Moleman & Robbie 733, hope your are coming back soon at the Ring or Francorchamps !!!


May 28 'Ring, May 29 Spa.

See you there?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Me (bullet cam) & Robbie (in car). This is mostly and was supposed to be our sighting lap. It's not quick or pretty, but you get the idea. The end bit is not the same lap, but it's another Skyline and a crash aftermath.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Traffic in the foxhole scares me, Bikers are a liability, and HOW NARROW does Robbies camera make it look!!!

great vid!

mook


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Bikers are annoying - never use their mirrors.


----------



## baphi (Oct 31, 2005)

moleman said:


> May 28 'Ring, May 29 Spa.
> 
> See you there?


What ... you are coming !!! :squintdan :squintdan :squintdan 

Well, I will be at the Ring as of the 25 May until late 28 ... then back to Francorchamps .... for the 29 !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Since I have now a year access at the Ring  ...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Great video Ian, cool pics baphi.

For the track assurance in Lux., we can use our normal car assurance. Doesn't matter were and how you break your car if it is full assured, damage to others is also covered. Was around 2000Euros for a 20000Euro value car, damage rate to others was unlimited . . . .like exploding all the cars on the Ring was covered lol


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Baphi, we'll see you then mate.

Bringing your camera?


----------



## baphi (Oct 31, 2005)

moleman said:


> Baphi, we'll see you then mate.
> 
> Bringing your camera?


YES ! Vidéo and Photos !
Last visit to the Ring ... 64 laps ... took a week to get the adrenaline out of my system !

Lets hope for beter weather than last year ... well it couldn't get worse ... except for snow !  

I am going to Francorchamps on the 12th May as passenger ... I will keep you inform about the changes. ( including pictures )


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

moleman said:


> Me (bullet cam) & Robbie (in car). This is mostly and was supposed to be our sighting lap. It's not quick or pretty, but you get the idea. The end bit is not the same lap, but it's another Skyline and a crash aftermath.


Hey, for sure, the guy in that black car looks mighty quick .... :chuckle: 

and prizes will be awarded to anyone spotting how little faith I had in Kev's directions on the track !


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

moleman said:


> Me (bullet cam) & Robbie (in car). This is mostly and was supposed to be our sighting lap. It's not quick or pretty, but you get the idea. The end bit is not the same lap, but it's another Skyline and a crash aftermath.


Hey, for sure, the guy in that black car looks mighty quick .... :chuckle: 

and prizes will be awarded to anyone spotting how little faith I had in Kev's directions on the track !

Oh and the dodgy / jaunty camera angle just goes to show how bumpy the first Karosel really is, anything faster than around 70 mph and my car hits the ground on the way out ....


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Cool vid guys 

Robbie i WANT that engine :bowdown1: The wastegate makes me chuckle :thumbsup:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Great pics and some nice atmosphere! Cheers everyone, :thumbsup:


----------



## baphi (Oct 31, 2005)

Found these ...

RX8CLUB : 04-29-07 Nurburgring Pics (lots of them)



















Wonder who these guys are ...


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

baphi said:


> Found these ...


So these were the chaps we heard shout "Skylines" ! as we drove through their wreckage strewn over the track .....

Wonder who these guys are ...








[/QUOTE]


The Three Amigos, cunningly disguised as tourists, naturally :chuckle:


----------

